# NEW 2021 22.6 Foot BLAZE



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

2021 22 foot Blaze with new 2021 Mcclain trailer

Boat ready to rig 24000.00

Rigged out Blaze with New Suzuki or Mercury 250 HP 60000.00

Custom Colors Available 

361-850-090nine


----------

